# Game Giveaway: TPU's October WCG Challenge



## manofthem (Oct 18, 2014)

We of the WCG team have been stoked for the October Challenge that is now in full swing until 10/23.  As is tradition with the team, we like to start out with a little game giveaway action!  Many users have donated games to be tossed out to team members with the games covering all different genres and play styles, so we know there's a little something for everyone 

If you're not yet Crunching with the team, we encourage you to do so.  Please join up and share in our crunching power while we make an endeavor to fight off some terrible medical plagues, and get the chance to win cool games!  Of course, we cordially invite our friends of the F@H team to join in on the giveaway action as well, as your hard work is essential!

Useful links:

Our Official Team Thread
The Official Challenge Thread
Sign up and Join TPU on the WCG















*Assassin's Creed IV: Black List
@15th Warlock *pm'd
*


Borderlands 2
@**agent00skid* sent
*


Burnout Paradise: Ultimate Collection
@Arjai *sent
*


Command and Conquer 3: Red Alert
@Bow *sent
*


Civ III Complete
@[Ion] *pm'd
*


Contraption Maker
@FordGT90Concept *pm'd
*


Just Cause
@Bow *pm'd
*


Just Cause 2
@night.fox *pm'd
*


Knight of Pen and Paper
@FordGT90Concept *pm'd
*


Limbo
@15th Warlock *pm'd
*


Mortal Kombat Kollection
@night.fox *pm'd
*


Tomb Raider
@stinger608 *sent
*






Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor
@theonedub *sent
*  




Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel
@AlienIsGOD *pm'd
*  *​



Spoiler: Game Donations



All games are Steam, except for the games from @OneMoar, which are all Origin.

@Vinska (librin.so.1):

Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag (while a Steam game, it also requires uPlay)
Contraption Maker
Killing Floor

Natural Selection 2
Orion: Prelude

@OneMoar:

Battlefield 3
Burnout Paradise
Crysis 2
Command and Conquer 3
Dead Space
Dead Space 3
Medal of Honor
Mirror's Edge

@xvi:

Civ III Complete
Just Cause
Just Cause 2
Knights of Pen and Paper
LIMBO
Lone Survivor
Mortal Kombat Kollection

@manofthem:

Borderlands 2
Guardians of Graxia
Magicka
Serious Sam 3
Tomb Raider

@Tallencor:

Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel

@Norton/@twilyth:

Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor






So let's get into the details of the giveaway!


*Requirements:* To qualify, you must be an active WCG/F@H team member having returned results by the last day of the giveaway; you must have returned *2,000 points *to be eligible for the grand prizes. Also, as we did last several giveaways, please include the following in your post:

”I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on XX cores/XX threads during this Challenge.”
or
"I’m an active TPU folder, and I will be folding during this Challenge"

(Obviously replace the XX’s with your particular numbers of cores/threads)

*The Deal:* You may enter for up to 3 of the main games, and then please enter for_ one _of the Grand Prizes. If you wish to opt out of the Grand Prizes, please say so, and if you wish to only enter for one of the Grand Prizes, please say so also.

*How To Enter: *Let's make this interesting for all of us.  Along with your game entries, let's entertain an exciting question:
*If you could only crunch for one project only, what would it be?  *​Doesn't have to be a current or a real project, could be anything: past, present, or future, or something of your own creation 

*Closing Time:* This giveaway will run through the weekend, and we will close it out next week, before the Challenge ends 

*Random Drawing:* Drawings will be done randomly, as outlined in the following spoiler below


Spoiler: theonedub's method



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:


> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> Member 3: Member 3 has a list of just numbers. They use Random.Org or whatever random system to select which number wins a given prize. The list of winning numbers and the associated prize is then sent back to Member 1.
> Member 1: Using the lists, Member 1 ‘decodes’ the winning numbers into the winning usernames and posts the results.
> ...


The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.

My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.






A huge thanks and respect go out to all those that continue to Crunch along and do their best in assisting scientific and medical projects for the greater good, as well as recognizing and thanking those that have recently joined the team..  We thank you all and hope you enjoy the game giveaway, the Challenge, and all the good that comes along with being apart of this special team (as well as the F@H team).

Special thanks to those that donated toward this game giveaway: @Tallencor, @twilyth, @Norton, @OneMoar, @xvi, and @Vinska  

Let's rock on:   



*
(I'll be making adjustments to this thread as I'm sure I've made mistakes *


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 18, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 8 cores/16 threads (at least, I lost track of what computers have it) during this Challenge.

*If you could only crunch for one project only, what would it be?*
Cystinuria and/or ASD (Autism Spectrum Disorders).  Why?  I have both and they both suck.  ASD is probably more important because it affects many more people but I doubt distributed computing can solve that conundrum (at least not any time soon).  Cystinuria though is related to proteins so maybe there is some hope a breakthrough will someday come from distributed computing.

•Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag
•Contraption Maker
•Knights of Pen and Paper

•Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor


@manofthem: shoot me a PM before the next WCG Challenge.  I have a spreadsheet of over 50 keys that isn't doing much good sitting there. XD

Also, thanks to everyone for another awesome giveaway!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 18, 2014)

im a TPU cruncher and will be crunching on 4 cores/4 threads for this challenge

If i could only do 1 project it would be hard to pick  anything that used/uses a GPU would get my preference lol.  IF i did have to pick 1 it would prolly be FightAIDS@home, just because i know and have lost a few ppl from that disease 

games im in for:

- Just Cause
- Tomb Raider
- Mortal Kombat

Grand prize preference is BL2: the pre sequel


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on *28* cores/*44* threads during this Challenge
*
If you could only crunch for one project only, what would it be?*
I will +1 to *ASD research* since my Son suffers from this and want to thank @FordGT90Concept for sharing 

I will* pass on a game selection *in order to give others a better chance at winning... I do want to thank all of the folks who donated for the game giveaway and @manofthem for doing a SUPER job on setting up another great giveaway!!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 18, 2014)

Minor adjustments in the requirements area:

To be eligible for the game giveaway, you must return results during the challenge; to be eligible for the _grand prizes,_ you must return at least _2,000 _points.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 18, 2014)

won't join this time because I won't be returning any extra work (rig issues rampant  ) but good luck to the participants.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 18, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 24 cores/48 threads during this Challenge.

For the three games:
Assassin's Creed IV
Limbo
Mortal Kombat

Grand prize:
Shadow of mordor

As for the bonus question, my father is a cancer survivor, he's beat it twice, and if there's only one thing I could help with by crunching, it would be to find a cure for cancer.

Thanks to everyone who donated games, and to every single member of the TPU crunching team, you guys rock!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 18, 2014)

I am a TPU Cruncher. I have 4 cores on my laptop and another core on Amazon Crunching, for 5 total.

*If you could only crunch for one project only, what would it be?*
Anything related to Cancer. I lost my Mother to it back on 2 Jan. 2000.

I would also Crunch for anything related to getting me a home in Italy. Really, I want to retire there and it's getting closer to that day, every minute, and I am still struggling with being Homeless and in a religious shelter, that is getting quite tiresome, after 2 years!! My job works me like a dog and still won't give me a raise!!

Anyways, enough blather...I will succeed!! Just not as quickly as I envisioned. 

I am in for Burnout Paradise, if it will work on my HD4000 integrated crappy GPU. I looked it up and it says Direct X 9 and I have that!

Nothing more for me...Thanks @manofthem for another sweet set up. Also everyone with their generous donations!!


CRUNCH ON!!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 18, 2014)

im a TPU cruncher and will be crunching on 4 cores/8 threads for this challenge

If i could only do 1 project it would be..... dont know. But it would be fighting AIDS 

games im in for:

- Just Cause
- Just Cause 2
- Mortal Kombat

Grand prize is BL2: the pre sequel

@manofthem thanks


----------



## Bow (Oct 18, 2014)

I am a TPU Cruncher, I am crunching on 12 cores.  If I could choose 1 project it would be Children s cancers 

1. Burnout
2. Command and conquer
3 Just cause

No grand prize


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 18, 2014)

I am a TPU Cruncher and currently crunching on 12 cores. 

"*If you could only crunch for one project only, what would it be? *"

And of course it would be any type of project that we could contribute our systems to cure cancer! 

Games:
1: Tomb Raider


Grand Prizes:

Shadow of Mordor.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 19, 2014)

Bump for everyone!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 8 cores/12 threads during this Challenge.

It's hard to think of just one project to focus on. I think MCM would be my number one (could be substituted with any other Cancer related project) with projects that target dementia a very close second. 

I'd like to enter for:
Tomb Raider 
Assassin's Creed BF

And for the Grand Prize:
Shadow of Mordor 

Huge thanks @everyone who donated their time, games, and other resources getting this Game Giveaway organized


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 19, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 58 cores/62 threads during this Challenge.

If i could only crunch one project it would be finding a cure to cancer. Seen to many suffer from it. 

I am going to pass on the game drawings to allow for others a few more chances. I too like to thank all those involved.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 19, 2014)

I didn't know we also need to opt out.  Yeah, I'm not in this either.  The most sophisticated game I play is Angry Birds, which I'm pretty sure is rigged anyway. Plus I don't have the coordination for gaming.  I think you also need a certain amount of intuition.  I tried playing the game that goes with the show Defiance and I was completely lost plus I couldn't hit shit.


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I didn't know we also need to opt out.  Yeah, I'm not in this either.  The most sophisticated game I play is Angry Birds, which I'm pretty sure is rigged anyway. Plus I don't have the coordination for gaming.  I think you also need a certain amount of intuition.  I tried playing the game that goes with the show Defiance and I was completely lost plus I couldn't hit shit.



Try this one 
http://cache.armorgames.com/files/games/flight-7598.swf

Be warned it's fun but addictive!


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 19, 2014)

I am a TPU Cruncher. I am crunching on 10 cores/16 threads  for this challenge.
If I had to choose one cancer it would have to be testicular as my Father beat it @ 27
I would however like to opt out of any giveaways.
Thanks to all the team members involved and good luck!


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 20, 2014)

I am a TPU Cruncher. I am crunching on 8 cores/8 threads + 3 threads on a dual module Kaveri, whatever that add up to, for this challenge.

And meh, I crunch for the community, and a reason to amass more computers. 

I'm in for Borderlands 2, and for the big one, Borderlands The Pre-Sequel.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2014)

Count me in for Civ III if you wouldn't mind.  No grand prize please.

I'm obviously crunching for TPU; I've lost count of with what exactly, but I think it's about 130 threads ATM.

If I had to choose only one project I'd choose FAAH as HIV/AIDS is responsible for so much suffering and death in the world.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 20, 2014)

Just in time. Thanks @RCoon 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/borderlands-the-pre-sequel-review.206439/


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 20, 2014)

”I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 4 cores/8 threads during this Challenge.”

*If you could only crunch for one project only, what would it be? *
Cure for cancer. I've lost and still am loosing relatives and friends to this disease.

I'm in for:
Tomb Raider

Grand Prize:
Shadow of Mordor

A big thanks to all who donated!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 20, 2014)

Daily bump.  Get in soon!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 21, 2014)

:O what  day is the drawing planned for?


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> :O what  day is the drawing planned for?



*Tomorrow evening* iirc, get your picks in and get in on this deal!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 21, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> :O what  day is the drawing planned for?



Very good question!  I was going to post a bit ago but got tied up 



Giveaway Drawing is planned for tomorrow night, which will be Wednesday night! 

And as I write this, I see @Norton already got it lol.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2014)

Planning on ending the giveaway tonight and drawing winners!  I think this giveaway has pretty much ran its course lol; I was expecting a little better turn out.  But it's all good!

Til later tonight!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 23, 2014)

I know what ya mean MoT! I figured there would be a much better turn out on this.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 23, 2014)

Less ppl mean more entrants get games ☺ also I think there is only 2 or 3 in for bl2 the pre sequel, so a better chance for me to win


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2014)

*Here's the list of grand prize entries....

We'll hold the drawing in about 1 hour

Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor*
@FordGT90Concept
@15th Warlock
@stinger608
@theonedub
@adulaamin
*BL2: the pre sequel*
@AlienIsGOD
@night.fox
@agent00skid

Check the list to make sure I didn't miss anyone and we will add anyone who opts in between now and 10pm Eastern (i.e. within the next 45 minutes) 

Up next the list of entries for the other prizes


----------



## manofthem (Oct 23, 2014)

*Assassin's Creed IV: Black List
@15th Warlock *pm'd
*


Borderlands 2
@**agent00skid* sent
*


Burnout Paradise: Ultimate Collection
@Arjai *sent
*


Command and Conquer 3: Red Alert
@Bow *sent
*


Civ III Complete
@[Ion] *pm'd
*


Contraption Maker
@FordGT90Concept *pm'd
*


Just Cause
@Bow *pm'd
*


Just Cause 2 
@night.fox *pm'd
*


Knight of Pen and Paper
@FordGT90Concept *pm'd
*


Limbo
@15th Warlock *pm'd
*


Mortal Kombat Kollection
@night.fox *pm'd
*


Tomb Raider
@stinger608 *sent
*






Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor
@theonedub *sent
*  




Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel
@AlienIsGOD *pm'd
*  
*​

Congrats to the winners.  PMs will be incoming shortly with further game-claiming-instructions 

Thanks to everyone for entering the game giveaway; thank you to everyone who donated games; thanks to everyone who crunched during our challenge!   

As our Challenge ends tomorrow, let's look forward to next month toward out next Challenge.  It will be just as good, if not better, as this one! 

There are some games leftover, so if someone wants to jump in on one, give a post below and/or pm me. 





Leftover games:

BF3
Crysis 2
Dead Space
Dead Space 3
Guardians of Graxia
Killing Floor
Lone Survivor
Magicka
Medal of Honor
Mirror's Edge
Natural Selection 2
Orion
Serious Sam 3


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 23, 2014)

Congrats to all and thanks for crunching. I am a very proud member. You all Rock!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 23, 2014)

Very cool!!!!!!! 

Congrats to all the winners! 

Well actually we are all winners when we are all crunching!!!!! 

Awesome job everyone!


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2014)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 23, 2014)

Awesome being drawn as a winner  Thanks everyone


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 23, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Awesome being drawn as a winner  Thanks everyone



Be sure to tell us what you think of Shadow of Mordor @theonedub !!!
Been looking at that game and it looks frigging awesome.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 23, 2014)

OK guys, i'm going to bed!  I was supposed to watch Star Wars Return of the Jedi tonight with my little girl, but I had to postpone.  She's upset, but I'm going to start it now with her.  Yes, it's after midnight here and yes she's only 3, but it's STAR WARS! And the good Star Wars, none of that new garbage 



Anyway, all the winners have been pm'd, either their game code if it was in my possession or instructions with claiming it form the holder.

Thanks again, and keep up the great work Crunchers! 


*
EDIT: let me know if either A) you won but were not PM'd or B) are having difficulty claiming your game. *


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks to all donors. Thanks @manofthem for handling it. awesome guys. Congrats to all winners. Nice to be in the winning circle  and Congrats to all fellow crunchers


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 23, 2014)

Whoa, you guys are awesome, thanks to everyone who donated games, to the giveaway organizers and all crunchers for your epic contribution to our team 

TPU rocks!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 23, 2014)

sweet i won BL  thanks to all that donated games and also thanks to everyone that donated time to this challenge


----------



## Bow (Oct 23, 2014)

Congrats all


----------



## Arjai (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 23, 2014)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 24, 2014)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2014)

Well guys, I think we are all done here. As far as I can tell, the games have been sent out to their new owners! 


If you did win and havent received your game, please send me a pm, and we'll get it taken care of.



Other wise, great work on the challenge Cruncher!  Next month will bring a bigger and harder challenge so let's plan ahead for that!

Til next time


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks @manofthem great job as always.


----------



## xvi (Oct 24, 2014)

I wanted to take a second to thank @manofthem for hosting the game giveaway. Did an awesome job of keeping things organized. Thanks man!



Norton said:


> Try this one
> http://cache.armorgames.com/files/games/flight-7598.swf
> 
> Be warned it's fun but addictive!


I really liked Learn to Fly One and Two as well as Burrito Bison and Burrito Bison Revenge. You'll probably start to notice a theme as to the types of games I like.


----------

